# vitamins for puppies



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

What do you give your puppy and does anyone use or know about the stuff hallmark sells by cpn for pups?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

If you are feeding a good kibble, there is no need to supplement with vitamins.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Elaine said:


> If you are feeding a good kibble, there is no need to supplement with vitamins.


I agree

I do feed some veggies as treats, baby carrots are the favorite in my house


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

-Personally- I supplement with fish oil, vitamin E, B-Complex, vitamin C and glucosamine/chondroitin (Joint supplements) at minimum. I also give my dogs a multivitamin and garlic. I take these vitamins for myself too despite having a healthy, low processed diet. Just because you eat well doesn't mean there is no reason to supplement. At the very very very least, you should give fish oil and vitamin E. (And take them yourself each day as well) Fish oil has amazing benefits for yourself and your dog and the vitamin E helps process it properly through the body. Kibble diets are ridiculously high in omega 6 oils and ridiculously low in omega 3 oils, this is where many health problems stem from and an issue even in us humans when we eat an over processed diet. (Which kibble is) Fish oil supplements will help balance out the O6:O3 ratio for better health.

I also recommend supplementing with fresh foods such as meat (preferably raw) and raw bones (Never feed cooked bones - they can splinter), eggs (raw, scrambled or hard boiled), cottage cheese, plain yogurt, even veggies now and again if your dog likes them. Fruits are rare in our home due to being naturally high in sugar. No kibble is "complete and balanced". It's just not. So long as the majority of animals tested on the food live, they can slap a "complete and balanced" label on it. There is a BIG difference in an animal or person who survives, and one who THRIVES.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh and all the vitamins I use are made for humans except the multivitamin which is GNC brand for dogs from Petsmart.  There are other brands that are good too but these are what is regularly available in my area and works well for my dogs so it is what I use. I'm not familiar with the brand you asked about though.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Elaine said:


> If you are feeding a good kibble, there is no need to supplement with vitamins.





Shade said:


> I agree
> 
> I do feed some veggies as treats, baby carrots are the favorite in my house


Agreed, although I do supplement with raw meat, cottage cheese, veggies, and plain yogurt, as well as fish oil. From my research I think every man, woman, child, and dog should have supplemental fish oil unless eating fatty fish 3 times a week.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I gave Tony Vetline Veterinary Vitamins Puppy formula. I still use this brand today. Because I feed a very high grade dog food, I have always given him half the recommended amount.

Holistic Pet Center - Our Catalog


Holistic Pet Center - Your Pet's Vitamins


----------



## Schatzi's Dad (Feb 6, 2012)

Emoore said:


> Agreed, although I do supplement with raw meat, cottage cheese, veggies, and plain yogurt, as well as fish oil. From my research I think every man, woman, child, and dog should have supplemental fish oil unless eating fatty fish 3 times a week.


I thought you were giving your dogs Nupro or Annamet. Did you stop? If so, what made you stop?


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

would a good multi for humans that doesn't have iron in it be good for dogs?
I know the water solubles are good to go,, I also know too much iron and vitamin-A can be bad... are there any minerals in a vitamin such as "Twin-Lab Daily One without iron" that are at dangerous levels?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Schatzi's Dad said:


> I thought you were giving your dogs Nupro or Annamet. Did you stop? If so, what made you stop?


Rocky gets it as part of his arthritis regimen. Kopper doesn't currently get it but I might start him on it again. With Rocky it makes a big difference. Kopper doesn't technically need it like Rocky does and I really don' know if it's worth it to give to a young, healthy dog.


----------



## menglim97 (Jun 5, 2017)

I thought they aren't allowed dairy, garlic and onions?



ChancetheGSD said:


> -Personally- I supplement with fish oil, vitamin E, B-Complex, vitamin C and glucosamine/chondroitin (Joint supplements) at minimum. I also give my dogs a multivitamin and garlic. I take these vitamins for myself too despite having a healthy, low processed diet. Just because you eat well doesn't mean there is no reason to supplement. At the very very very least, you should give fish oil and vitamin E. (And take them yourself each day as well) Fish oil has amazing benefits for yourself and your dog and the vitamin E helps process it properly through the body. Kibble diets are ridiculously high in omega 6 oils and ridiculously low in omega 3 oils, this is where many health problems stem from and an issue even in us humans when we eat an over processed diet. (Which kibble is) Fish oil supplements will help balance out the O6:O3 ratio for better health.
> 
> I also recommend supplementing with fresh foods such as meat (preferably raw) and raw bones (Never feed cooked bones - they can splinter), eggs (raw, scrambled or hard boiled), cottage cheese, plain yogurt, even veggies now and again if your dog likes them. Fruits are rare in our home due to being naturally high in sugar. No kibble is "complete and balanced". It's just not. So long as the majority of animals tested on the food live, they can slap a "complete and balanced" label on it. There is a BIG difference in an animal or person who survives, and one who THRIVES.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

in order for Vitamin E to be called that it should be an 8 isomer compound .
4 tocopherols , 4 tocotrienols.

MOST vitamin E that is available is ONLY alpha tocopherol . Well that is not vitamin E .

I don't serve you water and call it coffee . 

Some important compounds are missing .

Onions should not be given to a dog.

Garlic is safe - it is a question of how much . 
there are garlic formulations to make the dog unattractive to insect-pests.

milk or dairy products ---- goat milk, raw milk, fermented product such as kefir or real yogurt (no stabilizers or sugars) are good .

so I can even throw another fact into the "milk" question . 

apparently it does make a big difference , dogs and people , where the milk comes from.

by that I mean what breed of cow !

YES --- the majority of milk is from Holstein herds . They have a mutated amino acid - grouped under A 1 breeds .
Older varieties , African / Asian origin cattle are A-2

the problem is that milk is generalized and collected into one big "dump" .

There are some dairys now which do not give up the milk to their co-operative and bottle it under a single breed.

I can get Jersey and Guernsey milk - each identified as a breed source , and bonus it is from organic grass fed herds.
Totally different taste .

I can get water buffalo milk -- again a very rich product . 

No histamine production - no allergens . 

Look for grass fed - dairy and even meat which would have a different omega 3 ratio .


----------

